# Is planning permission needed - Car port



## suicra05 (11 Feb 2006)

We are in the process of replacing a wooden carport partition with a 4 inch solid brick wall. This wooden partition spans from the rear of the garden to the front garden and separates us from our neighbours driveway. Do we need planning permission to build this wall?


----------

